

Alabama store is last stop for lost luggage - Mz
http://www.dallasnews.com/business/airline-industry/20110504-alabama-store-is-last-stop-for-lost-luggage.ece

======
aarongray
I love that store. Whenever my friends and I want to go on a random road trip,
Unclaimed Baggage is where we go.

[http://www.unclaimedbaggage.com/](http://www.unclaimedbaggage.com/)

